
Exposed DB of 'BreedReady' women probably not as bad as it sounds - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/11/exposed_database_breedready/
======
towaway1138
So many tasteless jokes--so little time. Also, it's 2019... :-(

